# How long could Tarantula survive in mail ?



## vrexiouz (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi..

so i have a little problem here, i need to move from my hometown to another city..
so i ship some of my T's with local cargo here. ( i Live in indonesia btw)

unfortunately the pack gone missing for 22 days already.. and thats kinda make me stress thinking about it.. about this morning, a guy from the cargo companies text me he got my parcel, but its gonna take few more days til' it arrives at my place.

my question, how long Tarantulas can survive in the mail ?
and is there any chances that they might survived ?

all Ts were well packed in the microtubes, T's are well fed , temp ranging 28-32C here. most of them are slings.

Thank you..


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 19, 2016)

There's a chance, but almost a month in a parcel would probably mean dead spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 19, 2016)

22 days especially for slings is probably too long . There is always hope , but I wouldn't be too optimistic .


----------



## vrexiouz (Apr 19, 2016)

yeah.. thank you guys for your fast replies.. 
hopefully some of them survived..   i cant imagine unpack them with all the dead Ts inside

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 19, 2016)

Depends on how they were packed and what the temps were.  If they had moist padding in the vials and some airholes, and weren't too hot or in the sun, they could still be alive.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Czech prime (Apr 19, 2016)

It also depends on the species shipped
Best of luck!


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 19, 2016)

I´ve heard stories of parcels with T´s being stuck at the customs office for weeks, only to turn up alive and well, so I wouldn´t give up all hope just yet. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 19, 2016)

vrexiouz said:


> Hi..
> 
> so i have a little problem here, i need to move from my hometown to another city..
> so i ship some of my T's with local cargo here. ( i Live in indonesia btw)
> ...


If they were packed very good they have a decent chance, but still, it is unsure...I hope they survive this ordeal...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 19, 2016)

Hope for the best. Keeping fingers crossed <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lunarae (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't have anything to add on the topic really except I hope they make it. Keep us posted and let us know when you get them how it turned out. I have my hopes up for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 19, 2016)

I've had Ts, both slings and adults, get lost in the mail for 2 weeks to turn up alive. It all depends on the species, outside temperature, and quality of packing. What species were they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (Apr 19, 2016)

For future reference, my wife and I traveled around the country for almost 2 years, moving to a new city (generally week long trips across the country) every 7 weeks.

Before we left i sold/gave away almost my entire collection but those that came with us did 100% fine the whole time.

Moral of the story, set the enclosures on the floorboard of your car and dont crabk the AC and nextime you should be just fine for sure 

Best of luck and i hope they are OK when found!!!!!!!


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 19, 2016)

It's gonna depend on a number of variables, how ventilated is the parcel, how much moisture did they have access too, how well fed were they prior to shipping, where were they on their molt cycles. 

I would guess that a good portion if not most/ all are dead. You may be lucky with a few survivers, Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## vrexiouz (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you very much guys !

I cant quote all your posts one by one..

Yes they do have airholes on the microtubes that ive used.

I havent got any news from the cargo.. i keep calling and mad at them everytime i call.

Oh and the species
There are
B.boehmei
G.pulchra
G.rosea
M.mesomelas
P.subfusca
P.bara
P.miranda
And a.geniculata

I will update as soon they arrived.. again thank you for all the hopes and support.. really appreciate that.. also pardon my english. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2016)

A _P.cambridgei_ sling, a _C.cyaneopubescens_ sling, for 16 days in the mail, safe & sound. Facts, not things i've heard 

But enter a lot of things... how those are packed/protected, that no one play soccer with the parcel, the weather/temperature of the nation etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 20, 2016)

vrexiouz said:


> Thank you very much guys !
> 
> I cant quote all your posts one by one..
> 
> ...


You might have good luck, those are mostly fairly Hardy species, so long as it didn't get tremendously cold you might have a good chance at them all surviving


----------



## twinkleyell (Apr 20, 2016)

i really really hope your babies survive


----------



## vrexiouz (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello guys.. 

sorry for the late update..i'm very busy in the past week.. 
I do receive my pack.
sadly almost all of them died ( almost 90%).. only a few survives. 
when i'm opening the pack its already starts smell bad.. 
mostly died because dehydration.. 

well, its teaching me a new experience.. thank you for all the supports.. 
i guess i will restart all over again..


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 28, 2016)

vrexiouz said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> sorry for the late update..i'm very busy in the past week..
> I do receive my pack.
> ...


Im sorry that sounds awful. Stay strong.


----------



## xFujimoto (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about your Ts  It sounds like a rather unfortunate experience, but hopefully one that you won't have to go through again. 

I'm glad you had a few survivors, I hope they're doing well!


----------



## Czech prime (Apr 28, 2016)

vrexiouz said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> sorry for the late update..i'm very busy in the past week..
> I do receive my pack.
> ...


Really bummed to hear that :/. Hope you and the survivors are doing fine


----------



## lunarae (Apr 28, 2016)

awww I'm so sorry *huggles* That really sucks.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

lunarae said:


> awww I'm so sorry *huggles* That really sucks.


What the **** is a huggle?

No I legit want to know now, I've heard so much dumb "cutesy" and "internet" speak, I legit want to understand you people.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lunarae (Apr 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> What the **** is a huggle?
> 
> No I legit want to know now, I've heard so much dumb "cutesy" and "internet" speak, I legit want to understand you people.





Toxoderidae said:


> What the **** is a huggle?
> 
> No I legit want to know now, I've heard so much dumb "cutesy" and "internet" speak, I legit want to understand you people.


hahahaha. A Huggle is like a hug. but it's like a really big hug. One to show not just that 'oh I'ma give you a hug cause I feel bad for you' but like a nice big tight hug to instill ones support and sympathy over the interwebs that shows you really truly feel for them. Or at least that's what it is for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vrexiouz (May 31, 2016)

Hahaha.. thank you for all the supporting comments..

just buying a new slings for my collections now. 

Have a nice day everyone !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Esherman81 (May 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry  ..I'm scared too ship any spider for more then a few days that is


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 31, 2016)

Which species survived?


----------

